# Taliban:  "Hey, little girl, this is why we shot you..."



## Marauder06 (Jul 24, 2013)

http://www.dnaindia.com/world/1862353/report-dear-malala-this-is-why-we-shot-you



> A senior figure in the Pakistan Taliban has written an extraordinary letter to the campaigning schoolgirl Malala Yousafzai setting out the reasons why she was shot - and coming close to expressing regret. In the four-page document, passed to _The Daily Telegraph_, Adnan Rasheed described his shock at hearing that the 15 year-old had been shot last year.
> 
> He claimed that he had wanted to warn her against criticising the Taliban because of his "brotherly" feelings towards someone from his own Yousafzai tribe


----------



## x SF med (Jul 24, 2013)

I am your uncle, therefore I will have your cousin kill you...  do not complain, I am doing this with familial love, but you must die for speaking badly of the Taliban.

WTF?


----------



## Jettie (Jul 26, 2013)

I thought she just wanted to go to school? Oh, Taleban are against that for girls.


----------



## Pharaoh19XX (Jul 26, 2013)

They need to school there illiterate brothers they need some major help. I'll go buy them some school supplies if the need some.


----------



## JHD (Jul 26, 2013)

I don't know if the letter was propaganda because Pakisstani people were pissed and they somehow thought this letter was really a justification, or if it was a veiled threat to her and other girls that might attempt to learn and go to school.  I do know it is bullsh*t, and i dont think that anything we do will ever change them or their culture.

Girls will continue to risk going to school,grow into women, and regardless of female progress, there will still be Taliban or tribal relatives willing to kill them for it.  It is sickening and makes me grateful to be born here.


----------

